# 01402365 Wer kennt diese Nummer?



## OhioRanger (28 Juni 2009)

Hallo.
Ein Kollege von mir hat folgendes Problem.
Es werden ihm jede Woche auf seiner Handyrechnung, immer Montags 2,51 € für einen angeblichen Anruf bei der Rufnummer 01402365 berechnet.
Der Anruf dauert nicht mal 1 Sec. 
Auf der Rechnung wird das Ganze als Serviceanbieter Ocean ausgewiesen.
Leider kann ich bei google & Co. nichts darüber finden. 
Es könnte was mit Klingeltönen zutun haben!!! Er wollte sich einen kostenlosen Klingelton herunter laden, hat das ganze dann abgebrochen!

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich, der Anbieter ist leider nicht bekannt!

Danke:-D

OhioRanger


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01402365 Wer kennt diese Nummer?*

Hallo,
ich habe gerade auf meiner Telefonrechnung das gleiche Problem mit exakt der gleichen Telefonnummer festgestellt! Jeden Montag werden Anrufe für 2,51 Euro verbucht, obwohl ich keinen gemacht habe!
Bei mir steht als Anbieter Fox Mobile Distribution, also Jamba, aber mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht.
Für jeden Tip wie man das beenden kann, wäre ich auch sehr dankbar!


----------



## OhioRanger (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01402365 Wer kennt diese Nummer?*

Hallo.

Das ganze hat sich erledigt. Es war ein Premium-Abo von Jamba.
Hat er sich bei einem kostenlosen Klingelton-download eingefangen.

Vielen Dank trotzdem.........:smile:

OhioRanger


----------



## Maher (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: 01402365 Wer kennt diese Nummer?*

Hallo Ohio Ranger,
Ich habe dass gleiche Problem auf meinem Vertrag kommen die gleichen Rechnungen 
und ich habe mal ne frage diese Nummer 01402365 ist ein Abonnement von jamba wie kann ich dies kündigen. Könntest du mir vielleicht genau erklären was ihr da genau gemacht habt?
ich wäre dir dankbar, denn meine Rechnungen sind ziemlich hoch.!!!

mit freundlichem Gruß 
Maher


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: 01402365 Wer kennt diese Nummer?*



Maher schrieb:


> Hallo Ohio Ranger,
> Ich habe dass gleiche Problem auf meinem Vertrag kommen die gleichen Rechnungen
> und ich habe mal ne frage diese Nummer 01402365 ist ein Abonnement von jamba wie kann ich dies kündigen. Könntest du mir vielleicht genau erklären was ihr da genau gemacht habt?
> ich wäre dir dankbar, denn meine Rechnungen sind ziemlich hoch.!!!
> ...



P.S. wenn mir jemand anders helfen kann bitte an meine e-mail schicken 
[ edit] @live.de
vielen dank!!


----------



## Heiko (15 Juni 2010)

*AW: 01402365 Wer kennt diese Nummer?*

Jamba-Handyabos können direkt online auf der Seite von Jamba gekündigt werden. Dazu muss man sich mit der Handynummer, über die das Abo läuft, registrieren und kann dann die Abos nach dem Login auf der Webseite verwalten und kündigen.
Weiter kann man kündigen, indem am eine SMS "STOP ALLE" an die 33333 schickt. Damit werden *alle* bestehenden Abos bei Jamba gelöscht. Per Mail an [email protected] oder durch einen Anruf bei der Hotline unter 0180 5 554890 (0,14€/Minute aus dem Festnetz der DTAG, höchstens 42 ct/Min aus den Mobilnetzen) kann auch gekündigt werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2010)

*AW: 01402365 Wer kennt diese Nummer?*

Ich hatte das Problem ebenfalls. Jedoch gehört der Serviceanbieter Ocean NICHT zu Jamba, sonder zu Bobmobile und seiner Vertragspartner Cheapsim. Ich habe mich direkt an Bobmobile gewandt, weil die SMS-Anfrage immer nur anzeigte, das ich keine ABO's hätte. Jedoch hat dies nur bei mir funktioniert. Bei meiner Frau klappt es bis heute nicht. Dabei hat sich der Zyklus des Abbuchens von alle 7 Tage auf alle 5 Tage verkürzt. Ich habe mittlerweile alle bekannten Klingeltonanbieter ausprobiert, aber nirgendwo ist meine Frau registriert. 

Senator


----------

